

Tweetminer opens up all their stats (income, server, users) - dan_sim
http://tweetminer.net/stats

======
zachware
These days the operative buzzwords are open and transparent. I don't advocate
both of those concepts blindly but I do ask, what is the potential downside of
offering this level of data to the public?

If you keep everything private then you have something to hide, better yet you
have something to manipulate. Perhaps you want to go public or attract
investors with your projections not your reality.

In appropriate cases this type of sharing can bring your users into your
business in ways no other tactic can. Devout users want to see you succeed and
this gives them that barometer.

All in all, I applaud them (assuming making it public was intentional.) Not
only does it help me benchmark my business but it helps me connect with
Tweetminer in a way I otherwise wouldn't.

~~~
vaksel
well looking at this data you can tell two things:

business is dying, less and less signups every day and their premium
membership is next to zero

hardly numbers, you'd want to shout from the rooftop

~~~
sanswork
Are we looking at the same numbers? November was higher than October and
December is higher per day so far than November.

Also 3% conversion rate is hardly a bad one and about 1% higher than most
people could hope to expect.

~~~
vaksel
I'm just looking at the numbers made available under this "full disclosure"
thing, which basically just shows November signups, and if you just look at
that you can def see the decline.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
Thankgiving.

------
jimboyoungblood
What motivates one to expose all their internal business data? Call me an old
fart, but I just don't get it... can someone please explain?

~~~
jey
I doubt it's deliberate. Someone probably just wasn't too creative with the
URL and didn't bother to put in any kind of authentication.

I don't see this stats page mentioned on their front page nor their blog's
first page.

~~~
patio11
Nope, it is deliberate. The developer announced on the Business of Software
forums that he was sharing it. Some of us around those parts do -- it answers
what is far and away the most common question from newbies, provides for some
external motivation, and satisfies a little bit of the human urge to know
you're not totally alone in the endeavor.

------
paraschopra
Another interesting stat: their conversion rate (paid/all users) is 3.38%
(62/1830)

~~~
jv2222
Oops! There's a slight bug in the customers by plan stats code. The real
number of customers is 51 (2.8%) -- listed on the customers line -- (bug fixed
now)

------
earle
Well, it's not selling crack cocaine, but hey, its more than Twitter.

~~~
FreeRadical
I don't think it is more than twitter. Recently the Twitter COO indicated
twitter made more than $4 million from the Google and Microsoft deals.

~~~
bumblebird
FWIW Even if true, I'd rather have a large number of consumers spending money,
than 2 customers paying millions.

------
japetheape
Soo cool you made these stats public. It's not only that you can't loose
anything by sharing this data, but you also inspire people by giving out data
like this. Really really cool. One question... can you expand on how you
marketed this website, sounds like you really did some marketing on this
website, I already saw this affiliate program you're running, are their other
ways you target your customers, like adwords? Organic traffic? And what's your
ratio of development/marketing? Thanks very much for sharing.

------
terpua
How did you get $75 for 3 transactions (during Dec, so far)? Do you count the
yearly $60 as per month revs?

~~~
jv2222
Yeah. The lump sum transactions are not pro-rata they are logged as in the
month they happened.

------
bumblebird
What does the affiliate bit mean? Affiliates generating income for tweetminer
by selling it? Or tweetminer acting as an affiliate showing people adverts and
generating income?

~~~
jv2222
Affiliates are generating revenue by helping promote tweetminer. The software
used is <http://www.idevdirect.com>

~~~
bumblebird
Interesting. Thanks :)

------
paraschopra
Thanks, it is a gold mine. Interesting to see huge variation in October and
November revenues.

~~~
jv2222
FYI - First sale was on Oct 17th which probably accounts for the variance :)

~~~
paraschopra
Other curiosity: are you working on it full time or is it a side business?

Please feel free not to answer any of the questions if you think it is
personal. I totally understand.

~~~
rambow
bokep

------
waterlesscloud
Thanks for this, always good to have real data!

------
jv2222
I want to add something to this discussion. Something I certainly did not
expect would happen. Since I released the revenue figures publicly I have had
three angels contact me saying "what are your plans, are you looking for any
investment". Imagine that! Angels perusing me!!

As I say it wasn't intended - but it's a nice side note.

~~~
onewland
Pursue, not peruse. Maybe they perused the statistics though :)

------
zackattack
have you considered going open source?

~~~
jv2222
LOL. That may be a step too far ;)

